# Heaven indeed!



## MW (Sep 19, 2012)

Thomas Case (Correction, Instruction [London, 1802], p. 65):

Afflictions make heaven appear as heaven indeed. To the weary, it is rest — To the banished, home — To the scorned and reproached, glory — To the captive, liberty — To the soldier, conquest — and to the conqueror, it is a crown of life, of righteousness and of glory — To the hungry, it is hidden manna — To the thirsty, the fountain of life — To the grieved, fulness of joy — and to the mourner, pleasures for evermore — In a word, to them that have lain upon the dunghill, and kept their integrity, it is a throne, on which they shall sit and reign with Christ for ever and ever. Surely beloved, heaven thus proportioned to every state of the afflicted soul, cannot but be very precious, and will make the soul with a stronger or weaker impulse, desire to be dissolved and to be with Christ, which is best of all.


----------



## PhilA (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## KSon (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you for that! My heart was worshipfully stirred!


----------



## Galatians220 (Sep 19, 2012)

Rev. Winzer, this is tremendous, and precious to me for reasons too tedious to go into here. You are being lifted up in prayer still...

Thank you so much for posting this Case quote.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 19, 2012)

Amen and Amen. Incidentally, the village next to our chapel is called Rockhampton


----------



## timmopussycat (Sep 19, 2012)

I appreciate this stirring quote: as a thank you, may I share another? It comes from a friend's poem: 

Christ shall come in that great day, 
with ten thousand times ten thousand saints.
The dead in Christ shall all be raised
and we shall see him face to face.
No more oppression, no more fears,
no more sorrows, no more tears.
The knowledge of the glory of the Lord shall fill the earth
as the waters cover the sea. 
- Doug Minaker


----------

